# r33 gtr fuel consumption



## lizardlace (Nov 6, 2008)

what are you getting out of your car?

do you spend alot on fuel?

how much do you drive it?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Been asked a million times.

I'll direct you to the last line of my signature. Oh, and...

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/27354-attn-n00bs-idiots.html


Welcome.


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

searchy searchy, thread on this recently.


but the gist is not much to the tank.

havent recorded how much yet but i fill it up when i need to (normally every couple of days) i drive sensibly pretty much all the time, couple of overtaking squirts every journey. i use it as my daily.

tbh it isnt a car designed for fuel economy its designed for an exciting car to drive and the state of tune will affect your fuel consumption.

mine is overfuelling atm due to me not wanting to run lean until mapped in properly, but after monday ill imagine ill see improvements.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

10-15mpg, i drive mine a lot, i spend a bl00dy fortune. Worth it though


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

The one question that any Skyline owner wants to think about!!


----------



## turbotim1980 (May 18, 2007)

I managed to get 28mpg on a run doing 70-80 mph cruising and trying not to come on boost. but around town best i got to was 20mpg. worst was about 11mpg i think


----------



## lizardlace (Nov 6, 2008)

turbotim1980 said:


> I managed to get 28mpg on a run doing 70-80 mph cruising and trying not to come on boost. but around town best i got to was 20mpg. worst was about 11mpg i think


i dont think my partner has ever got that the way he drives.


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

lizardlace said:


> what are you getting out of your car?
> 
> do you spend alot on fuel?
> 
> how much do you drive it?


If you have to think about this in any way, you shouldnt have a skyline...... lol Just drive it with a big wallet, your smile stays longer then :chuckle:


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

skyline just loves the fuel, cant get enough of it, drinks like mad


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

200 miles to a tank full at high cruise speed.

Lots of up and down on the loud pedal and you can halve that. 

Something between 1/4 and 1/2 a gallon of the good stuff on a single drag run. 

"My Mother said I should leave my mark on the world, so I intend leaving the biggest carbon footprint possible"


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Put it this way, a serious cocaine or heroin habit would be cheaper!! :chuckle:

I get about 170-200 miles to a tank, although I managed to empty half a tank in a 20 minute session round castle combe!!


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

mifn21 said:


> Put it this way, a serious cocaine or heroin habit would be cheaper!! :chuckle:


Having all three would be a right bitch...:chuckle:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2008)

G18RST said:


> Having all three would be a right bitch...:chuckle:


PMSL


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

Who cares! By a prius if economy is an issue. 

Wait to you get the service / repair bill!


----------



## shade (Nov 28, 2006)

I hoof mine almost all the time (when warm), don't do many miles and go through £80- £100 a week.

Just fill it up when empty and enjoy!


----------



## speedr33per (Apr 19, 2007)

on a basically standard gts-t the worst i got was 4mpg or just 4 laps of nurburgring with a full tank 
so i think the gtr may be a little worse


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

My best ever tank-full was 210kms on a motorway run at respectable speeds, whatever that works out to in miles 

I don't drive it everyday, more like every 7 days, I couldn't afford to  

I think my consumption is extra sh1te because when I get in the car im mostly either losing some stress/aggression or doing the 1/4 mile


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh yes :clap: ..... you can rely on that question coming up once every six months which means it's time for ......

...... boring old fart :chuckle::chuckle::wavey:

(Sounds of moans and groans from the masses :chuckle










Two and half years worth ......

6856.39 litres
1508.22 gallons
£7251.61
Overall average of 16.42 mpg

I shall now run away and hide again for another 6 months :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## lizardlace (Nov 6, 2008)

ITSt said:


> Oh yes :clap: ..... you can rely on that question coming up once every six months which means it's time for ......
> 
> ...... boring old fart :chuckle::chuckle::wavey:
> 
> ...


cheers


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

Fuel + Air = Power. So in the case of a gtr the more the better mate. If you worried about it you have got the wrong car mate. Nothing is cheap on a gtr.


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

*How far will tank of gas get you?*

WHO CARES! as long as you are able to make it to the next gas station. If you are worried about gas milage then you have the wrong car, this car is not for any one living on a budget, or from check to check. Maintenance wise or performance wise there is always some thing that needs to be done and well that costs money. Hell an oil change will run you about $120.00 doing it yourself, thats done on the average four times a year. Rubber cheap is about $1200.00, good rubber $2200.00 average, once a year. 
How's this AFM x 2 = $800.00 Walk into a japanese store and the guy goes to the stock room to pick them up, no shipping or middle man mark up has been added, and if 1 AFM is malfunctioning then well you cant really drive the car, I'm not trying to be an jerk, but really the question is pointless when applied to the GTR. Thats just my 2 yen worth.:thumbsup:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Sean said:


> Who cares! By a prius if economy is an issue.


I get a solid 8mpg, the best I've seen in my current car's state of tune was maybe 11mpg, but it delivers rock solid dependable 8mpg.

I actually looked into buying a Prius as a family car. They cost as much as a used E39 BMW M5. Guess which I would choose....


----------

